# New Bootloader update or not



## billrouth (May 29, 2012)

I'm new to rooting. I'm running Aokp b37 on a G-nex, I've flashed the new radios, but I don't know if I'm suppose to flash the new bootloader or not. Any info would be greatly appreciated. also once I've flashed something a rom, radios or kernel, can I delete the zip file from the memory or are you suppose to leave it? Thanks


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You can delete the zip files, and updating the bootloader is not necessary, nor will it give you any advantages such as battery life or preformance.


----------

